# Head tilt?..



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I looked in my mice's cage yesterday, and I noticed something odd.. My pet mouse, Kiku (18 weeks old), has her head tilted nearly 90 degrees to her side, and she can't seem to move it.

I know there are other forums on this, but I wanted advice tailored to me.. She still moves around the cage, she can still eat, but I don't know if she can reach the water bottle or not. I tried to hold her up to the water bottle, but seeing as she's skittish, she only wanted to get out of my hands.

I know that it could be either a stroke, cognitive defect, ear infection, or spine problem.. But how do :I tell which one it is? I also don't have access to antibiotics, and can't exactly take her to a vet. I live in America, and vets are.. Extremely expensive, to say the least.

I was wondering if I should cull her, and if so.. What way would be the quickest? I just don't want her to suffer or be in pain. I have a feeling that if I would go to the vet, they'd just tell me there was nothing that they could do, and that they would have to put her down..


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the only one that could be treated would be the ear infection which would require antibiotics. If you could get some you could try her on it for a while and see if it clears up. Is she scratching at her ear area at all?

If she doesnt seem in any pain and still acting normal, keep watching to see if she is drinking. If she is you dont have to cull her if your attached to her, i had a pet one with a head tilt who lived a normal life with other mice. But if she does seem to be suffering then i would cull her yes. There are a few diffrent methods and it comes down to which one your more confotabel using. But it would be better to discuss that in the culling section.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

She doesn't appear to be scratching her ear, but it might be worth a shot. She also circles sometimes, but I think it may be due to confusion from the head tilt.. Which antibiotics should I give her? Where can I get them?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im not sure about america but im in the uk and my vets normaly give baytrill for small mammals. In the uk a vet has to pescribe it but i think i rember someone sayin in the usa you can buy stuff over the counter. Hopefully someone from your countrie will come on and be able to advise.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

UPDATE: This morning, before I left for school, her head tilt didn't seem to be much better, but it looked like it was improving slightly.. When I came home, it had decreased from about 75-ish degree tilt to about a 20 degree tilt. I was shocked, but happy.

However, I did find it very odd. From many of the forums that I read, it seems unlikely that mice recover from head docks that drastically in such a short time. Nonetheless, I am glad that I don't have to cull her.

I don't think it was an ear infection, since that should have made it worse the past couple days. Honestly, I'm at a loss for what it could've been, but I'm just glad that it seems that things are shaping up.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

maybe she was just faking it for the attention she was getting


----------

